# Hamburger Wurftage



## Thomas E. (3. Oktober 2014)

------


----------



## Thomas E. (2. März 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo allerseits,

bald ist es wieder soweit :
29. März (Zeitumstellung) und 12. April.
http://www.pachtverein.de/termine.html

Jeder ist willkommen, Unterweisung wenn gewünscht.

Bis dahin,


----------



## venni-kisdorf (11. April 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo Thomas, 

hab ich das richtig gelesen auf der Homepage vom Pachtverein, das dass Werfertreffen am 12 April ausfällt ? und Warum ? 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Thomas E. (12. April 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Wartungsarbeiten, kein Wasser !


----------



## Thomas E. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Die bekannten "Hamburger Wurftage" sind wieder :
Die Treffen finden  an den Sonntagen 25. Oktober (Zeitumstellung) und 8. November, jeweils  ab 10:00 Uhr statt. Naturbad Kiwittsmoor , Hohe Liedt 9
22417 Hamburg.

Jeder ist willkommen, Ein-/ Unterweisung, wenn gewünscht !

Bis dahin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




____________________________

Der Pachtverein Hamburger Angler e.V. trifft sich in der Nordheide zu seinem 6. Übungstag  „Fliegenwerfen für Alle“
Sonntag, 1. November 2015, ab 11:00 Uhr open end, am Köhlerhüttenteich, Ollsener Straße zwischen Ollsen und Hanstedt.
Zum Übungstag lädt der Verein Singles, Familien, Kinder und Eltern ein, die diese Art
Sport schon können oder aber erleben möchten, wie in ihren eigenen Händen diese Technik funktioniert. 
Gerät ist ausreichend vorhanden. Zugeschaut werden darf auch.


----------



## jflyfish (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Und wer mal ne Bambusrute werfen möchte - ich bring mal eine oder zwei mit, jfl.


----------



## Thomas E. (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hi,

ja bitte. ;-)

Wir haben manchmal Leute, die sogar selber toll bauen.


----------



## Thomas E. (22. September 2016)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Die Hamburger Wurftage sind bald !

An den Sonntagen 30. Oktober (Zeitumstellung) und 13. November,
 jeweils ab 10:00 Uhr.

Wie sich schon bewährt hat, wird der Grill wieder angefeuert. Fleisch, Wurst etc. muß selbst mitgebracht werden.

Jeder ist willkommen, auch absolute Beginner.

 Bis dahin. #6


----------



## Thomas E. (16. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo Fliegenwerfer und Interessierte :
 Die bekannten "Hamburger Wurftage" im Herbst finden am  29.10. und 12.11. 2017 ab 10.00 Uhr statt.
 Ort ist wie gewohnt das Naturbad Kiwittsmoor, Hohe Liedt 9, 22417 Hamburg.
 Bis dahin.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Moin Thomas,
ist das für alle auch Neulinge  oder nur für alte Hasen?#6


----------



## Thomas E. (17. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Moin,

offen für jeden Interessierten. 

Wer möchte, bekommt auch kostenlose Ein-/ Unterweisung.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Danke Thomas


----------



## Hering 58 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Moin Thomas,
kennst du ein Angelgeschäft in Hamburg wo man das Fliegenbinden erlehren kann.


----------



## maggo (18. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar nicht Thomas - aber ich antworte trotzdem 

In Hamburg direkt kenne ich nichts, kann aber sehr Achim Stahl in Kiel empfehlen. Habe dort auch seinerzeit einen Kurs gemacht und sehr davon profitiert.

Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob man hier den Link zu einem Laden setzen kann, aber google mal nach "Serious Flyfishing"

Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Danke Marco #6


----------



## Thomas E. (18. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hi Hartmut,

ansonsten ist KHD Fishing hier in HH top, bekommst jede Info rund um FF.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Werde mal hin fahren.


----------



## Blacky-5 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Wie waren nun die Hamburger Wurftage. Erzählt mal. Ich war leider verhindert.
Das Wetter war ja nicht gerade einladent. Hoffentlich ist es in zwei Wochen besser.


----------



## Thomas E. (2. November 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo,

die HH- Wurftage waren gut wie immer !

Der Wind hat wohl einige abgeschreckt, doch der ließ zum Mittag nach und die Sonne kam durch.

So konnten wir einiges ausprobieren, Ruten und Schnüre von LTS, Solitip, Sage, oder eigenes Gerät.
https://www.facebook.com/thomas.ellerbrock.52/posts/1922873074645459?pnref=story
https://www.facebook.com/thomas.ellerbrock.52/posts/1923079157958184?pnref=story

Gegrillt haben wir auch.

 Am 12.11. 2017 ab 10.00 Uhr geht es weiter.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo,

na, schönes Wetter habt ihr ja gehabt, war aber wohl recht kühl. Die Teilnehmer wirken etwas "unterkühlt".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (7. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hamburger Wurftag im Frühjahr !


 Am 25.03. wird u.a. der bekannte Trond Syrstad (LTS) aus Norwegen beim Werfertreffen anwesend sein.
 Trond wird sicher neben persönlichen Tipps auch eine Demo seiner Fertigkeiten mit Fliegengerät geben.


Sonst läuft alles wie immer, Kaffee wird gekocht, Würstchen oder anderes Grillgut müssen mitgebracht werden.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Moin  Moin Thomas,  
Sind  am 11.03  auch Wurftage.


----------



## Thomas E. (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo,

wegen Eis nicht.

Aber an der Alster ist "ersatzweise":
https://www.facebook.com/events/154079175259105/

Ich werde da sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo,

na, dann viel Spass mit Theo.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo Thomas,
ist es da: Kaemmererufer 25, 22303 Hamburg.


----------



## Thomas E. (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Ja,

denke ich doch.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Ist notiert,wenn alles klapp werde ich da mal aufschlagen.#6


----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Wer ist morgen auch dabei ,bei den Hamburger Wurf tage ?


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

War heute bei dem Hamburger Wurf-tage und es war super.Viele nette Leute getroffen, waren alle sehr hilfsbereit.Hab auch ein paar Worte mit Thomas E. geschnackt. Wenn ich es hinkriege bin ich am 25.03.wieder dabei.


----------



## Thomas E. (12. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Moin, 

das war "Solitip an der Alster."
Nette Location.

Am 25.03. dann wieder der HH- Wurftag, wie gewohnt im Naturbad Kiwittsmoor, 
 Hohe Liedt 9, 22417 Hamburg.
Ab 10.00 Uhr.

Hartmut, dann könnte es ja für Dich mal zum praktischen Teil übergehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Thomas,das kriegen wir hin.:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

in dem Moorbad hab ich mal schwimmen gelernt


----------



## Hering 58 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> in dem Moorbad hab ich mal schwimmen gelernt



Mach mir jetzt keine Angst.:m


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

da waren noch am rand die alten holzdalben , an die becken, da muß ich ja auch mal  gucken.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> da waren noch am rand die alten holzdalben , an die becken, da muß ich ja auch mal  gucken.



Kannst du ja am  25.03. mal gucken.:vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*



Thomas E. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das war "Solitip an der Alster."
> Nette Location.
> ...



Thomas leider muss ich absagen,hab Männer Grippe.#h


----------



## Thomas E. (25. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hi,

bin auch noch erkältet...

war aber gut besucht heute,  ca. 80 Pers., auch Leute von weit her.

Hat Spaß gemacht, wie immer.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*



Thomas E. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auch noch erkältet...
> 
> ...



Dann vielleicht im Herbst? Bei 80 Pers. muss ja richtig was los gewesen sein.


----------



## critrouge (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Findet das hier noch statt?  LG


----------



## Thomas E. (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Hallo critrouge,


im Herbst wieder.


Ich gebe die Termine rechtzeitig hier bekannt.


----------



## Thomas E. (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*

Die Treffen im Herbst finden an den Sonntagen 28. Oktober (Zeitumstellung) und 11. November,

jeweils wieder ab 10:00 Uhr statt.


Jeder ist willkommen !
Kostenlose Ein-/ Unterweisung.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Hamburger Wurftage*



Thomas E. schrieb:


> Die Treffen im Herbst finden an den Sonntagen 28. Oktober (Zeitumstellung) und 11. November,
> 
> jeweils wieder ab 10:00 Uhr statt.
> 
> ...



Ist schon mal notiert.


----------



## Thomas E. (4. Dezember 2018)

-----


----------



## Thomas E. (27. Februar 2019)

-----


----------



## Thomas E. (5. März 2019)

-----


----------



## Thomas E. (17. August 2019)

Hallo Fliegenwerfer,

es wurden die beiden Herbsttermine 2019 bestätigt, die Treffen finden also am 27.10. und 10.11. 2019 jeweils ab 10 Uhr statt.

Alles läuft wie immer, jeder ist eingeladen und willkommen, wer Grillen will, muss was zum Drauflegen mitbringen.

Hohe Liedt 9, 22417 Hamburg.

Bis dahin.


----------



## Thomas E. (4. Februar 2020)

Die Hamburger Wurftage sind bald wieder !
Jeder ist willkommen. 

Die geplanten Termine,
So., 22.03.2020 (nach vorn verlegt)
So., 29.03.2020 (Zeitumstellung)

Hohe Liedt 9, 22417 Hamburg
Ab.10 Uhr. 

Wer grillen möchte, muß etwas zum drauflegen mitbringen.

Bis dann.


----------



## Thomas E. (22. November 2022)

Hohe Liedt 9, 22417 Hamburg
Ab.10 Uhr.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. Dezember 2022)

Thomas E. 
Ach schade, warum denn genau am EWF- Wochenende?
Da habe ich mich jetzt nach Jahren das 1. mal durchgerungen dort runter zu toben und jetzt das.


----------

